#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-21
<ule> :)
<houpiti> hi, je cherche soit un canal IRC GRUB soit personnes connaissant bien GRUB pour programmer une ouverture par défaut spécifique. Merci
<ule> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Amgine> BobJonkman: Are there any ubuntu-on-a-netbook experts here?
<BobJonkman> Hi Amgine - There are a lot of ubuntu-on-a-netbook *users* in here.  But sadly, I'm not (yet) one of them
<Amgine> <grin>
<BobJonkman> Some of them might be experts -- what problems are you experiencing?
<Amgine> Well, I'm doing some quick research for a client who is interested in possibly doing research using netbooks - possibly leading to a hundred or so units.
<Amgine> The question is: could we set up a ubuntu netbook to only allow use of a browser, and that so it would only go to a specific, pre-set url?
<Amgine> (doing surveys in secondary schools)
<BobJonkman> So you need a "what works, what doesn't, what's good, what's bad" list?
<BobJonkman> Ah.
<BobJonkman> That's probably more of a browser feature
<Amgine> Right, but is it possible to create a user which only has access to [browser that does this]?
<BobJonkman> Does the browser "kiosk" feature meet your needs?  "kiosk" full-screens the browser, and supposedly disables many of the keystrokes that provide access to the OS
<Amgine> Yes, it would. I don
<Amgine> 't think there's anything in the survey that even requires a keyboard - all mouse/trackpad and click.
<BobJonkman> Without having tried it myself, I would suggest creating a user account with almost no access at all, having it auto-login, launch the browser at startup in kiosk mode
<Amgine> <nods> Excellent! looks exactly like what is needed.
<Amgine> Great! thanks Bob! <continues mtg w/client, I love IRC>
<BobJonkman> There's probably a way to start the browser as a system daemon, preventing user-level access to "Close", &c.
<Amgine> <ndos>
 * BluesKaj wonders about google OS ...I thoyght it was being dev'd for netbook computing in the so called "cloud"
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-22
<ule> Good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ule> Lunch time!! OMG I'm so hungry!
<ule> See you letter
<ule> Hey
<evilaim> nice
<evilaim> finally a .ca LoCo
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-23
<ule> Hi guys, Whats up?
<evilaim> hai
<evilaim> what's crackin'?
<ule> evilaim: hey..
<ule> evilaim: Do you like to be in crack?
<evilaim> pardon?
<ule> evilaim> what's crackin'?
<evilaim> So?
<ule> pardon, I didn't understand what you means..
<evilaim> *sigh*
<BluesKaj> Hey
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning dscassel
<dscassel> Apparently (I've discovered through Twitter) FreeGeek Toronto is holding a Linux Install Fest on Saturday.
<dscassel> http://freegeektoronto.ca/
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-24
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> howdy
<IdleOne> Morning
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-25
<Phoenix__> anyone i a sec?
<Phoenix__> have*
<evilaim> maybe
<evilaim> What's up?
<evilaim> Oh, an Alberta boy.
<evilaim> I'll be there on Tuesday.
<Phoenix__> dont its cold
<evilaim> already bought the ticket;)
<Phoenix__> any idea why I could be able to boot into gui  sometimes and not others
<evilaim> Any errors?
<Phoenix__> sec I saved it somewhere
<evilaim> type: sudo nano /var/log/boot
<evilaim> if it's blank, type: sudo nano /etc/default/bootlogd
<evilaim> look for: BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No
<evilaim> change the No to a Yes.
<evilaim> monitor it till you can't get into your grub.  Then post errors to pastebin.
<evilaim> Generally how I'd do it.
<evilaim> maybe it's boot.log in the newer ubuntu's:)
<Phoenix__> stupid Q how do I save entry
<evilaim> CTRL+O
<evilaim> then CTRL+X
<Phoenix__> cool
<evilaim> don't worry, I've asked my share of ungoogle'd questions:)
<Phoenix__> so when if F's up again it'll tell me exactly
<evilaim> do me a faf
<evilaim> er fav*
<Phoenix__> ?
<evilaim> type: ls /var/log/boot*
<evilaim> does it return anything?
<evilaim> to be 100% honest, I've moved onto Debian, so my ubuntu skills are a lil faulty, but it's generally the same help:)
<Phoenix__> lol I just actually reinstalled beside windows cuz I was convinced it was my graphic driver but I'm a total new and google only lead to more confution
<Phoenix__> dont ask me why I thought windows would help,
<evilaim> Meh, windows is windows
<Phoenix__> so any pointers on some good sites for research?
<Phoenix__> ps where are you coming from(to Alberta)?
<evilaim> T.O
<evilaim> going to calgary
<evilaim> best place to research it the google.
<evilaim> but I generally use ubuntuforums.org
<evilaim> just as a refrence point, but they're generally more of a point in the right direction.
<evilaim> most of the time you end up getting outdated solutions.
<Phoenix__> kk thats where I've learned most so far. the driver field ones .. yeah were outdated and confused me further
<evilaim> yea, but it's what ever, keep at it, in a year you'll be just cruisin.
<Phoenix__> yeah I jump on this ship with a flashed wdtv player and haven't looked back
<evilaim> Is that everything you needed?
<Phoenix__> hwo do i view afterwards?
<Phoenix__> nvm
<evilaim> haha
<Phoenix__> i think it coming together
<evilaim> there you go:)
<Phoenix__> can you update drivers from within term?
<Phoenix__> so far only done apt-get is there other progs?
<evilaim> sudo apt-get upgrade
<evilaim> well, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phoenix__> kk so apt-get is almighty?
<evilaim> for the most part
<Phoenix__> coolness
<evilaim> some people like aptitude
<Phoenix__> cool started reading up on that but it may have to wait for tomo I gotta sleep for atleast a few hours b4 I jump back to this
<Phoenix__> thank you so very much for your help, it was a nice jump start,
<Phoenix__> I hope for many powerful Chinooks for  your visit in Cowtown, as I freeze in Etown ty :)
<evilaim> :)
<evilaim> thanks
<evilaim> see yea around meng
<Phoenix__> indeed
<BluesKaj> howdy
 * genii-around sips
<hakimsheriff> Hey guys
<BluesKaj> hey hakimsheriff
<hakimsheriff> I am reading this bug about locos and the comments are very interesting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392986
<hakimsheriff> Randall Ross (rrnwexec) wrote on 2009-11-05:	 #8
<hakimsheriff> Further refinement of thinking follows:
<hakimsheriff> ReCo = Regional Community (for States and Provinces)
<hakimsheriff> CoCo = Country Community (for Countries)
<hakimsheriff> LoCo = Local Community (for Towns and Cities)
<hakimsheriff> Is that person is right we should be called a CoCo???
<starcaster> HI!
<starcaster> GOOD BYE!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-26
<ule> Good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ule> BluesKaj: hey dude
<BluesKaj> hi ule
<ule> I think we are the only humans on this channel
<ule> BluesKaj: How are you?
<BluesKaj> there are plenty of ppl , they just arent active...I'm fine , how are yo?
<BluesKaj> you
<ule> BluesKaj: I'm fine, reading my book for LPIC-1 and LPIC-2 certification
<BluesKaj> good , maybe you start teaching us soon :)
<BluesKaj> wikll
 * BluesKaj checks KB batteries
<ule> ahaha I think LPIC1/2 is so easy.. just for new users that are begining in linux world
<ule> I'm going to buy a new watch
<ule> bye bye
<hakimsheriff> HI all
<ule> Hi everyone
<ule> _o/
<ule> lets talk people
<ule> :\
#ubuntu-ca 2011-02-27
<ule> so.. good morning!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ule> ow.. one person online here
<BluesKaj> ule, are you on gnome ?
<ule> BluesKaj: no.. I'm on windows7, but I have an vmware with ubuntu using gnome..
<ule> BluesKaj: Why?
<BluesKaj> ok
<ule> BluesKaj: Are you in trobbles with gnome?
<ule> *troubles
<BluesKaj> I was going to suggest if you have any questions that you join #ubuntu .. It's an english support  chat
<ule> BluesKaj: I don't have questions.. I just want to talk with you canadian ubuntu users
<ule> :)
<BluesKaj> if you wish to interact in english...there are a lot of ppl there ..it's strictly about ubuntu , no general chatter tho
<ule> BluesKaj: I'm slackware user
<ule> BluesKaj: I've written an openbsd article for my post-graduation course
<BluesKaj> ok , cool , I used to run slackware on my old slow pc waaay back
<ule> BluesKaj: I'll go there.. hold on.. thanks
<ule> BluesKaj: yeah... I was used slackware since 8.1 version
<ule> but today.. ubuntu change our live
<ule> apt-get changed our live
<ule> But I like slackware, ubuntu, debian, openbsd yet
<ule> BluesKaj: Are you student? IT Professional?
<ule> BluesKaj: Sorry.. I can't remember if I already ask about this.
<ule> :)
<BluesKaj> yes, the debian repository / apt packqge manager is much superior to any of the other package managers in the "Hat" OSs
<ule> yeah, you're right
<BluesKaj> ule, no I'm retired , I worked as Lab tech for over 30 yrs in a pulp&paper mill laboratory , mostly doing environmental analysis, but totherwise I'm apretty ordinary Linux user
<ule> cool
<BluesKaj> err otherwise
<ule> BluesKaj: I'm glad in meet a person like you
<ule> *know
<ule> sorry my english is poor yet
<BluesKaj> ule, I see people much worse english skills making themselves understood in the support chats :)
<BluesKaj> with
<ule> BluesKaj: I'll start my ubuntu here.. be right back
<ule> BluesKaj, now in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> you don't need to leave the server , to join another chat , all ubuntu related chats are on freenode
<ule> I just close my irc client on windows and opened my vmware with ubuntu
<ule> BluesKaj, Are you using the latest version of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes , 10.10 , but I'm a kde user
<ule> ow. nice..
<ule> BluesKaj, I'm using the gnome default X- session
<BluesKaj> which version , ule ?
<ule> 2.32.0
<ule> oh
<ule> apt-get update is running..
<ule> I was without use ubuntu since a month I guess. There were many updates to do
<ule> * I was not using ubuntu
<BluesKaj> VMWare is ok, but I suppose you're using it due to the MS Windows environment at your university ?
<BluesKaj> ule, ^
<ule> BluesKaj, sorry, My internet connection is fucking bad today..
<ule> BluesKaj, Did you receive my question?
<BluesKaj> ule , no
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-20
<s-fox> o/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-21
<dscassel> Heads up (esp. bjonkman)! I've got some Kwartzlab stuff I'm going to have to deal with tonight...
<dscassel> I'm okay with going ahead with the meeting, but I'm probably going to be too distracted to chair effectively.
<DarwinSurvivor> dscassel: what time is the meeting?
<dscassel> 8pm
<dscassel> (EST)
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, thanks
<khoover> just realized i still have yet to update to ocelot. does it still support GNOME Classic?
<DarwinSurvivor> khoover: there's gnome-fallback which is fairly close
<khoover> ...meeeeehhhhhhh.
<dougdastew> ,hi
<crond> this new shaw modem is so sexy.
 * crond slurps down packages via apt at crazy speeds.
 * CPhoenix mutters incoherently at crond 
<CPhoenix> How fast is "fast"?
<crond> CPhoenix, about 4mb/sec from my current mirror
<CPhoenix> I…am kinda jealous. With Telus' DSL I only get 200k, ish.
<CPhoenix> (Of course, I can't get a faster connection unless I pay for their TV, which I'd never watch.)
<crond> CPhoenix, seriously?. you'd have to pay for TV? I only have internet. If I had to have TV I'd be kinda annoyed.
<CPhoenix> Yeah. They only give data access on fibre if you pay for the whole package. At least Telus doesn't throttle though. Shaw…I'm more wary about
<crond> I dunno, haven't had any issues yet, but I can't say for the future.
<CPhoenix> Cool. Of course if c-30 passes we're all screwed anyway.
<crond> yeah
<crond> off to Tor and i2p with me if that happens I guess.
<crond> encrypt ALL the things!
<CPhoenix> Yeah.
<CPhoenix> The internet is gonna suck hard if c-30 or c-11 pass. *sigh*
<crond> I already use ssl for everything I can too.
<crond> yup :(
<willwh> meh
<willwh> stop torrenting copyrighted shit
<willwh> :P
<CPhoenix> I'm on a VPN. Gateway's in the states, so I'm good. lol
<CPhoenix> Torrenting? Copyrighted stuff? NEVER!!! :-O
<crond> willwh, I pay my fees on media to download music damnit :P
<CPhoenix> LOL. That's awesome justification. "Hey, I already paid your levy on my CDs! Back-off!"
<crond> so far as I can tell, download = okay.  Uploading = bad.
<crond> so I depend on users in countries with more freedom to share their media with me.
<crond> "Furthermore, the Act contains a Private Copying exception that makes it legal to copy a sound recording onto an "audio recording medium" for the personal use of the person making the copy. This is supported by a levy on blank audio recording media, which is distributed to record labels and musicians"
<CPhoenix> Interesting
<willwh> crond: which is laughable
<willwh> up = bad, down = ok
<crond> willwh, hey, I didn't write the law ;)
<CPhoenix> We have some silly laws here…what with the lack thus far of super-long mandatory minimums for everything under the sun…oh wait...
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu-ca meeting in just over an hour.  I've got to go travelling, might not be back in time for the start
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Cool.
<dscassel> I'm at kwartzlab.  And I managed to get the board meeting postponed till 9:30.
<dscassel> So you might have my attention after all..
<BobJonkman> Since when are board meetings on TON?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-22
<dscassel> Since our treasurer resigns the week before and we need to collect dues and pay rent the week after.
<dscassel> Meeting in 5!
<dscassel> Mass call! cyphermox johanbr khoover pangolin DarwinSurvivor FiReSTaRT Kaldor KombuchaKip txwikinger bregma dougdastew jaguar- Kamondelious CPhoenix Drone4four james_w kavurt mars willwh crond Drossel Jeruvy kenjy mimcpher zul
<dscassel> Meeting time!
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Yo
<Fo2adZz> hey
<Kaldor> \o/
<dscassel> Agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-02-21
<mars> hello
<dscassel> Feel free to introduce yourselves. Who are you? Whare are you? What do you do with/on/for Ubuntu?
<cyphermox> o/
<KombuchaKip> My name's Kip. I'm the project lead behind the Avaneya project and the Avaneya: Viking Lander Remastered project. www.avaneya.com
<dscassel> I'm Darcy, in Kitchener-Waterloo, and I'd normally be chairing this meeting, but as there's lots of nonsense going on at kwartzlab, I might get distracted.
<crond> Hi
<Fo2adZz> My name is Fouad, I'm from St. John's, NL and I'm a 4th year Computer Engineering Student at Memorial University
<khoover> OHAI
<dscassel> Hey, guys. :D
<Drone4four> My name is Daniel.  I tinker with Ubuntu as a hobby.  I live in Toronto.
<cyphermox> I'm Matt, Ubuntu developer on the Desktop team at Canonical, I'm from Montreal and very active in Ubuntu-QC :)
<khoover> -ahem- sorry about that. The name's Ken Hoover, from Markham, ON. Still in high school, have offers from Waterloo and Toronto's Comp Sci programs. Mostly an ubuntu user atm.
<Kaldor> I'm a student in Newfoundland. I'm studying web development and I am somewhat involved with testing the Ubuntu development releases.
<zul> my name is chuck and i work on the server team at canonical in ottawa
<dscassel> Kaldor: Fo2adZz was saying something about running a Global Jam in St Johns. You guys should get together. :D
<Kaldor> good to see I'm not the only Ubuntu user on the island :)
<Fo2adZz> hahaha true, same here
<mars> I'm Mars, a long-time Linux user and Python hacker working at Canonical.  I'm based in London, ON.
<dougdastew> Doug From London Ont. Ubuntu user Octave developer, Retired Peg. Electrical
<dscassel> mars: Awesome. We're starting up a python group in KW. Interested in giving a talk sometime? :)
<dscassel> (I'm trying to insinuate as much ubuntu stuff as possible into the python group... :)
<m4burns> there is a meeting here?
<sharvey> m4burns: just started it seems
<sharvey> I think there seems to be a round of introductions
<dscassel> m4burns: Absolutely! :D
<mars> dscassel, yep, would be cool.  But first, I have to make it to some more IRL meetings :)
<m4burns> hi, i'm Marc, with the UW Computer Science Club.
<dscassel> mars: Sure!
<m4burns> mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca is down today, because the RAID array is broken (in case anyone cares)
<dscassel> For those just showing up, agenda here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-02-21
 * amstan_ hopes that i can still attend this meeting even though i use arch now
 * KombuchaKip gets back to work. Peace out.
<dscassel> amstan_: Yes! Ubuntu community (AFAIC) is inclusive.
<Fo2adZz> I was wondering about running a jam in St. John's, any tips or information can be helpfull
<dscassel> Fo2adZz: Yeah, that's pretty much the point of this meeting (agenda aside...)
<dscassel> So let's go there...
<dscassel> GLOBAL JAM!
<dscassel> Is March 2-4
<Fo2adZz> ok
<dscassel> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<dscassel> The only registered Canadian event is in Kitchener (where I am right now)
<dscassel> (Actually literally in the same room I am right now)
<Fo2adZz> I'm going to try my best to bring ubuntu events to my city
<dscassel> Registering your event (should be) pretty simple. Just go to that loco.ubuntu.com link above and click "add team event" at the top.
<dscassel> If you're a member of the Ubuntu Canada team on launchpad, you'll get your event registered as a ubuntu-ca event.
<dscassel> Fo2adZz: Awesome!
<dscassel> Hold on.  I got stuff to do... 9_9
<Kaldor> Fo2adZz, any others around St. John's who are interested in it?
<Fo2adZz> I have 5 or 6 classmates who are interested in it too
<Kaldor> ah, right on :)
<Fo2adZz> any other people are interested in the surrounding of where u live?
<Kaldor> very doubtful
<Kaldor> living in a relatively small area (around the bay roberts area)
<dscassel> Any questions about running Ubuntu Jams? Fo2adZz You saw the email I sent to the list, right?
<Fo2adZz> oh maybe sometime u can visit st johns, and then we can meet and have an ubuntu hour or somethign
<Fo2adZz> yes i did
<Kaldor> yeah could be good
<Fo2adZz> im going to register the event for st. john's
<dougdastew> mars: Did we meet at fanshawe  Doug Stewart here
<mars> dougdastew, we did, I remember you asking about packaging nightlies for Octave :)
<dougdastew> Ok HI
<dscassel> back!
<dscassel> London needs Ubuntu events too. Just sayin. :D
<khoover> Toronto, anyone?
<dscassel> khoover: I can send you the email for Sammy Lao at Free Geek.
<dscassel> khoover: They have people who are interested in joining in.
<dscassel> They were talkinga bout hosting a Jam, but they seem busy.
<dscassel> khoover: Linuxcaffe would be a great venue. :D
 * johanbr was not at his computer
<khoover> Free Geek? and sounds good
<johanbr> I'm Johan, live in Montreal, haven't had that much time for Ubuntu lately but mostly file bugs and help people on IRC
<dscassel> khoover: http://freegeektoronto.org/
<dscassel> Hi johanbr: Do you know if ubuntu Quebec is running a Montreal jam?
<johanbr> I don't I'm afraid... I'm pretty new to Montreal and haven't been to any local events yet
<dscassel> johanbr: I know last time they did it at the Canonical offices. And it sounded pretty hardcore...
<dscassel> The Kitchener Jam will be at Kwartzlab starting at 4pm. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1498/detail/
<dscassel> on March 3rd, the Saturday
<johanbr> dscassel, oh, that does sound like fun
<BobJonkman> Meeting still on?
<dscassel> Yup. I'm up and down. I can answer any questions, if anyone has any.
<BobJonkman> I should catch up in the logs
<BobJonkman> Logs haven't caught up with reality yet
<BobJonkman> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/22/%23ubuntu-ca.html
<dscassel> BobJonkman: Summary: some talk about global jam.
<dscassel> Should probably wrap up.
<dscassel> Hope to see lots more jams! :D
<cyphermox> johanbr: to answer your question, yes it was an the Canonical offices
<cyphermox> we'll be doing one again, possibly there
<cyphermox> (sorry, I was in a car, so obviously without access to my IRC)
<cyphermox> I've sent a call for volunteers on the ubuntu-qc mailing list at the begining of the week, hopefully I've got some answers (haven't really checked) and will start to get this approved and such
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 13 March 2012 8:00pm EDT, 5:00pm PDT
<BobJonkman> Meeting Minutes from last night  are now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-02-21#Minutes
<BobJonkman> And I've scheduled the next meeting: Tuesday, 13 March 2012 at 8:00pm EDT or 5:00pm PDT: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1565/detail/
<dscassel> Thanks, bjonkman :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-23
<youcanlinux> are there any press releases for the Jam ?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-24
<xPureEvilx> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-25
<BotenAnna> you know you'd think i'd someday remember the california channel~
#ubuntu-ca 2012-02-26
<Ultimoore> hey guys just wondering who is the media person for the Ubuntu Canada Loco?
<Ultimoore> anyone online?
<DarwinSurvivor> i'm online
<DarwinSurvivor> but I have no idea who the media person is :P
<Ultimoore> well I need someone for CBC to talk to.
<Ultimoore> say what?!
<willwh_> say what?!
<willwh_> CBC?
<willwh_> I don't think there is an elected media person
<willwh_> the best thing to do would probably be post to the ubuntu-ca mailing list
<willwh_> I mean - bobjonkman is likely to know
<willwh_> maybe dscassel too
<willwh_> neither of whom seem to be around atm
<willwh_> Ultimoore: do you know what the nature of the query is? :]
<willwh_> maybe someone else can help?
<Ultimoore> It will be most likely about Ubuntu for Android and Ubuntu TV
<willwh_> ah probably
<willwh_> they need to contact Canonical specifically for that I would say
<willwh_> it's really nothing to do with the LoCo
<willwh_> I would say
<willwh_> whoever decides to write an article
<willwh_> DO HOMEWORK
<willwh_> TALK TO US
<willwh_> don't do what the Guardian (in the UK did)
<willwh_> when they mentioned ubuntu for android
<Ultimoore> I'm sure they will but remember CBC is about Canadian content so they may ask the Loco some questions
<willwh_> the article was absolutely atrocious
<willwh_> rgr
<crond> Should i buy a new laptop so I can do gaming?
<willwh_> well - I am from Scotland :)
<willwh_> but live in CA now
<willwh_> so I don't know all that much about the CBC
<willwh_> I understand they are vaguely similar to the BBC
<willwh_> crond: I wouldn't
<crond> willwh_, yes, basically the same thing
<willwh_> well - if you are going to - at the very least get an SSD in there
<willwh_> 5,200 rpm just doesn't cut it any more
<willwh_> :P
<Ultimoore> i could see them getting news video from BBC
<willwh_> Ultimoore: are you in contact with the CBC?
<willwh_> work for them per chance?
<willwh_> what sparked the questions?
<crond> bjonkman, wakeup.
<willwh_> bah should've /n'd
<willwh_> haha
<crond> lol
<willwh_> I didn't see bob - sneaky git changing his nick ;P
<willwh_> (I run irssi and don't use the userlist plugin)
<Ultimoore> i may have emailed them
<willwh_> ah
<willwh_> well
<willwh_> any engagement form a mjor outfit like that is great
<willwh_> I'd love more expsure re: linux in mainstrea mmedia
<willwh_> as long as they do their homework
<willwh_> 'cause let's face it
<Ultimoore> they never do
<willwh_> most journalists are OSX fan boys
<willwh_> or old windows users
<willwh_> and they write such bullshit
<Ultimoore> yup
<willwh_> i.e. the guardian claimed "ubuntu created linux"
<willwh_> rofl ?
<Ultimoore> lol
<Ultimoore> really?
<willwh_> let me find the article
<Ultimoore> dear god
<willwh_> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2012/feb/23/ubuntu-crests-new-wave-mobile-computing
<willwh_> A PRIME EXAMPLE OF WHAT NOT TO WRITE
<willwh_> (see the editor's note at the bottom)
<willwh_> just sheer laziness
<willwh_> you should just throw this log @ CBC :)
<Ultimoore> lol that is retarded
<willwh_> ask one of them to come and visit us in IRC :D
<willwh_> we don't bite ^_^
<Ultimoore> hard
<willwh_> oh no doubt
<Ultimoore> lol
<Ultimoore> i will right now
<willwh_> what is this IRC you speak of? is it like twitter?
<willwh_> :[
<Ultimoore> lol
<willwh_> Ultimoore:
<willwh_> infact
<willwh_> it might be best to let them know when the next LoCo meeting is ;)
<Ultimoore> true
<willwh_> I am a galaxy nexus owner
<willwh_> and full time (l)ubuntu user ;]
<willwh_> well, that and backtrack ;]
<Ultimoore> ok sent the info about the march 13th meeting
<willwh_> excellent
<Ultimoore> Canonical needs as much help as they can get
<Ultimoore> Is there forums that this loco has? I wanna see if thee is anyone in my area.
<Ultimoore> there
<willwh_> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=395
<willwh_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam
<Ultimoore> really?! I go on there all the time and have never found that area in the forums. (I spend to much time in the gaming area)
<willwh_> yes you do clearly :p
<willwh_> hahaha
<Ultimoore> lol
<willwh_> Ultimoore: what you playing?
<willwh_> just out of interest
<willwh_> I don't really have time for games atm :(
<Ultimoore> right at this moment...nothing but Am going to play soon Cardinal Quest or Battle for Wesnoth....on Desura
<willwh_> ah
<willwh_> :)
<Ultimoore> I like Desura because its like Steam for Linux
<willwh_> ah nice
<willwh_> I am a volunteer sys admin atm for a company making an mmo
<willwh_> windows only tho;\
<willwh_> www.forsakenstudios.com
<Ultimoore> what game?
<willwh_> embers of caerus
<Ultimoore> custom engine?
<willwh_> NDA :P
<Ultimoore> Ahhh
<willwh_> I would love to roll a decent linux mmo tho ;p
<Ultimoore> Looks good they should have put this in Unigine to make it crossplatform
<Ultimoore> hells yes
<willwh_> full loot and open pvp ftw
<willwh_> I was playing Darkfall
<willwh_> but too busy now
<Ultimoore> Darkfall is cool there is a mmo I wish was on linux called City of Steam
<Ultimoore> I know what you mean its hard to make time for games, I'm in the military and they keep me busy enough
<willwh_> anyone got a working thunderbird tray add-on for T-bird 10.2?
<DarwinSurvivor> willwh_: could you be more specific? Is there one that isn't working or something?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-18
<DirtyMo> hello
* DarwinSurvivor changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français |
* DarwinSurvivor changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting Thur, 28 Feb 4:00pm PST, 7:00pm EST, 8:30pm NST | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-19
<azend> So I hear it's tablet time
<BobJonkman> I wonder how soon we'll see anything like that in Canada
#ubuntu-ca 2013-02-20
<dscassel> Thursday. Just buy a Nexus 7 and flash it. :)
<FiReSTaRT> lol
<FiReSTaRT> im assuming we're talking about ubuntu tablet remix?
<FiReSTaRT> interesting concept
<FiReSTaRT> and finally some use for unity :P
<FiReSTaRT> got better chances of working out than wimo or rim
<FiReSTaRT> especially with the focus on security and performance
<FiReSTaRT> that'll attract the corporate/gov users and could result in more desktop penetration
<FiReSTaRT> brb
<FiReSTaRT> back
 * genii-around slides FiReSTaRT a fresh mug of joe
 * FiReSTaRT dumps a double espresso-shot into it and chugs it back
<bregma> the tablet remix is not the same as Ubuntu for tablets
<FiReSTaRT> thanks for the correction.. i meant ubuntu for tablets
<genii-around> I wonder how many *buntu developers are also ex-Maemo/MeeGo people. They seem to be taking the same route of convergence, like Tizen
<FiReSTaRT> tizen is another interesting project.. got the backing of intel and samsung, so it can make a tough contender
<FiReSTaRT> for now i'm liking the ubuntu hook - performance, security, desktop integration
<FiReSTaRT> should get some office drones to use ubuntu at home
<FiReSTaRT> tizen will need an honest effort in order to elbow its way into the market
<bregma> genii-around, on the order of a handful or so
<bregma> but it's coincidence, I assure you
<bregma> they just ahppened to be looking for work at the right time and had the right skillsets
<FiReSTaRT> btw guys, canada computers has samsung 840 (not pro) in 120GB for $95... getting one to run the os/packages/swap on my main desktop
<FiReSTaRT> gonna keep a clunker for /home
<DarwinSurvivor> FiReSTaRT: don't SSD's die quickly when used for swap?
<FiReSTaRT> DarwinSurvivor: not when swap almost never gets used other than to hibernate :P
<FiReSTaRT> i got 32GB of RAM :D
 * bregma remembers an argument in high school over whether you could ever fill 4 k of RAM
<genii-around> Even in those days, probably you could.
<FiReSTaRT> the smallest i had on a desktop computer was 4MB
<FiReSTaRT> that's not counting the C=>64 i used as a gaming console and sold for my first modem or various routers i had in the past
<FiReSTaRT> current one is running 128MB
 * genii-around tries to remember how much ram his VIC20 and PETs had
<bregma> I certainly couldn't afford 4k, magnetic core memory was expensive, I was limited to 256 bytes (2x 2101 CMOS chips hand-soldered with telephone wire)
<genii-around> bregma: Yeah, that's WAAAAAAAY back!
<bregma> believe me, I feel it in the mornings
<genii-around> bregma: Did you ever build one of those HeathKits?
<bregma> couldn't afford a Heathkit, I built a COSMAC ELF
<bregma> http://www.incolor.com/bill_r/elf/html/elf-1-33.htm
<bregma> of course, there was inevitably a bad solder joint somewhere and it never worked right
<bregma> now I can just emulate one using Wine in a VM on my phone
<bregma> :)
<BobJonkman> Friend of mine had an Altair in 1975 with 256 bytes of memory.  He went to the States, declared "one computer" crossing the border, bought a whopping 4K of memory (I seem to recall the sum of $1000 bandied about), then declared "one computer" coming back...
<BobJonkman> I only ever saw it run one program, "Kill The Bit".  After he toggled the program in (using front-panel switches), the data lights on the front panel flashed in sequence.  If you flipped the corresponding data switch at the same time, you won the game!
<genii-around> bregma: Looks primitive but cool to build
<FiReSTaRT> ughhhh my dsl crapping out had to switch to cable
<FiReSTaRT> hopefully a cpe reboot fixed whatever was buggin
<FiReSTaRT> ill find out after work :)
<FiReSTaRT> http://cdn.motinetwork.net/motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0902/christianity-christianity-your-point-of-view-demotivational-poster-1234538743.jpg
<FiReSTaRT> oops sorry
<FiReSTaRT> this was meant for another #
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-17
<BobJonkman1> ping azend
<BobJonkman1> azend, can you check out the Open Guelph Hackathon page? Maybe add it to the http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2703/
 * BobJonkman1 feels lonely in a Global Event with no other groups...
<BobJonkman1> Open Guelph Hackathon: http://guelph.ca/event/open-guelph-hackathon/
<BobJonkman1> And if genii or aruna come back, maybe do the same for the Toronto Open Data Hackathon http://wiki.opendataday.org/Toronto
<willwh> oooooooooooooooooooooooh
<BobJonkman1> Hi willwh!
<BobJonkman1> You're in Ottawa, aren't you?
<BobJonkman1> MylesBraithwaite: Are you doing anything for the Toronto Open Data Day ?
<willwh> BobJonkman1: no siree, I'm Victoria
<willwh> :D
<BobJonkman1> Oh! even better, International Open Data Day started on your doorstep!
<BobJonkman1> Vancouver, but how close is that?
<BobJonkman1> http://wiki.opendataday.org/Vancouver,_BC
<willwh> it's a ferry ride away
<willwh> or a 12min flight
<BobJonkman1> Flight?!? Seems extravagant
<willwh> it is rather
<willwh> but it sure beats 1.5 hours on the ferry
<willwh> after you've done it a few times
<BobJonkman1> I've only been on 20min ferry rides, so that's my frame of reference
<BobJonkman1> Although it's a 1.5 hour ferry ride from Tobermory to South Baymouth.  Did that once or twice
<BobJonkman1> Expensive too
<willwh> yeah - getting to vancouver isn't terribly cheap
<willwh> I really miss living in the UK ;p
<BobJonkman1> I've never been to the UK. Would like to do that someday
<azend> BobJonkman1: I've actually known about it for a while but never thought to mention it :P
<BobJonkman1> azend: Are you going to the Guelph Open Data Hackathon?
<azend> I'm thinking about it
<azend> the data currently out there kinda sucks
<azend> many of their data sets have been out for years now and are completely inaccurate
<BobJonkman1> So pop an event on the LoCo portal. You can be the token Ubuntu-ca rep
<BobJonkman1> Because prizes!
<BobJonkman1> I wish we still had give-away disks.
<BobJonkman1> I just read the summary of the LoCo Council's survey; only 47 teams across the globe are eligible for disks for 14.04. Hope we're one of them
<BobJonkman1> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/02/16/interim-report-on-2014-census-effort/
<BobJonkman1> That's by skellat, or @alpacaherder on some online services
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-18
<MylesBraithwaite> BobJonkman1 not really first I heard about it
<aruna_> Hi, will anyone from Toronto be attending the Open Data Event ? http://wiki.opendataday.org/Toronto
<MylesBraithwaite> aruna_ I was thinking about it if I can get Friday off.
<aruna_> I have the same problem, have a meeting and some outreach+volunteering to do. Both I can get out of but I do not want to be the only person there from the community..
<genii> aruna_: The only location listed is Ryerson for Saturday. Is there some other main venue?
<aruna_> It's a long session as well, two days from 9 to 5
<aruna_> genii: 1sec lemme check, I believe it is 900 Bay street
<MylesBraithwaite> Friday looks like talks and Saturday looks like the hackathon at PodCampToronto
<aruna_> yuo dats exactly it, Sat is hackathon but Fri there will be city officials who are supportive towards Open source and we do this in a targeted strategic manner we may just get them to listen ?
<aruna_> hang on genii am re-chekin ( zillions of windows here )
<genii> No worries, I'll make coffee :)
<aruna_> lol now your talkin :)
<aruna_> This is for Fri: 900 Bay Street
<aruna_> Ontario Provincial Building - MacDonald Block (Ontario Room)
<aruna_> Toronto, ON
<aruna_> Canada
<aruna_> Friday, 21 February 2014 from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM (EST)
<aruna_> registration is here :http://www.eventbrite.ca/e/open-data-day-toronto-2014-oddto14-tickets-10509334703?aff=efbnen
<aruna_> A single person they are highly unlikely to take seriously no matter how well am dressed or how well I present a case for FOSS but as a community group they may think twice ?
<aruna_> I hate suits anyway so if am going will be jeans and T
<aruna_> genii: where's the koffee ? :)
<aruna_> The key session I feel is this :
<aruna_> 1015am - 1230pm:  Challenges
<aruna_> "Problem Owners" present their issues and discuss solutions with the following Open Data & Open Government leaders:
<aruna_> ---Ron McKerlie, Ontario Deputy Minister of Open Government
<aruna_> ---Rob Meikle, City of Toronto Chief Information Officer
<aruna_> ---Heather Leson, Open Knowledge Foundation Community Engagement Director
<aruna_> ---Keith Loo, "Make Web Not War" (Microsoft foray into Open Source) Open Platform Lead
<aruna_> ---Moderated by Bianca Wylie, Co-Founder, Canadian Open Data Institute
 * genii slides aruna_ a fresh mug
<aruna_> genii: many thank's ( i made some too :) sip-sip
<zykotick9> i'd skip that Keith Loo talk...
<aruna_> Well, from what I heard Keith Loo seems to be a good guy am yet to meet in person but my thinking was he represents MS and they have humongous funds ? If we can get Keith to listen and fund us but no strings attached. We code 'open' and GNU General Public License. Think of the possibilities ? If only we had funds to support all our krazy ideas ?
 * genii ponders MSBuntu
<aruna_> hell no !
<aruna_> neverrrr... die first :)
<MylesBraithwaite> we had one of the microsoft open source guys at a GTALUG meeting a few years back.
<MylesBraithwaite> he was nice and bought us beer
<genii> aruna_: Heh!
<aruna_> zykotick9: I also had reservations about the way the site make web not war advocated open source but under terms it was the exact opposite. Hypocrisy at its very best if u ask me..
<genii> MylesBraithwaite: Do you know Colin McGregor over there?
<MylesBraithwaite> ya he's on the executive and pog with me
<aruna_> genii: not funee MSBuntu egad what will Bob Jonkman think ?
<genii> MylesBraithwaite: We're both on Toronto Freenet board together, he's a really good guy
<genii> aruna_: I think his head might explode....
<aruna_> genii?: well "we" need him so nothing doing with your MSbuntu
<MylesBraithwaite> MS did do a version of unix in 1989: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix
<genii> Reminds me of Microsoft joke site they put up years ago: http://www.mslinux.org/
<genii> MylesBraithwaite: I actually used Xenix :)
<aruna_> I met Colin at the dufferin park picnic and he is a very nice person, showed me a nuclear powered gizmo
<MylesBraithwaite> genii: that actually pretty cool
<aruna_> genii: you free on fri ? or have to work ?
<genii> aruna_: I do the Mon-Fri 9-5 deal ( when there's not extra stuff needs doing....)
<aruna_> genii: damn ! I belive in colloboration and this is a opportunity that may not come again and we lose nothing by chatting with Keith and others as long as they don ask us to push MS agendas ?
<genii> 10:15 on a workday isn't possible for me
<aruna_> I know bro I know....
<aruna_> Ah well.. I tried :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-19
<io> GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<genii> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<genii> Man, this Gudlevskis kid is a great goaltender.
 * zykotick9 assumes olympic hockey must be on
<genii> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-20
<azend> Thanks for the reminder ;)
 * genii bites his fingernails and hopes Wickenheiser can even the game up
<IdleOne> genii: worst canadian women can do is silver, right?
<IdleOne> not that silver is the same as gold :/
<genii> Yeah, worst is silver. but it's the point of beating the US
<IdleOne> hmm, no bronze would be the best they could do if they lose this game
<IdleOne> oh I know :)
<IdleOne> we still got plenty of time
 * genii continues the nail biting
<IdleOne> so is it silver or bronze?
<genii> IdleOne: Bronze was already decided I think, Swiss beat Sweden this morning for it
<IdleOne> ah ok
<IdleOne> what did I tell you?
<IdleOne> Plenty of time
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> figure skating judges have some splanin to do
<genii> IdleOne: The IOC spokesman was lying through his teeth when asked about the judging corruption
<IdleOne> I didn't see that but the korean girl skated a gold, how russia ended up with it is beyond me
<IdleOne> Never count us out :)
<BobJonkman2> Hey azend: What's all this nonsense? https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Pennywhistle-Pub/160047220693282 "May be permanently closed"
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-21
<azend> BobJonkman2: no idea
<azend> I'm there now and it's still open
<azend> btw, where is everyone?
<BobJonkman2> azend: Sorry, won't be coming tonight.  Will's staying in Toronto for reading week, & the weather is making the roads bad
<BobJonkman2> Wasn't for lack of online marketing efforts, tho.
<BobJonkman2> azend: If you get a chance, ask them about their online presence. http://pennywhistlepub.com seems to be defunct, and aside from that odd Facebook page they seem to have no social media presence at all
<azend> yeah, weather is terrible today
<azend> BobJonkman2: thanks for trying
<BobJonkman2> Here's a promise: Come summer when the weather is nice again, I'll bike down for an Ubuntu Hour
<BobJonkman2> Ubuntu Hour posters and flyers might have helped.
<azend> bike eh?
<BobJonkman2> I think I saw a bulletin board at the entrance of the Pennywhistle
<azend> you must have legs of steel
<azend> oh yeah, I did a terrible job marketing this event
<BobJonkman2> I'm thinking it's about a 30km trip, one way. So, I'll come down early, rest a while, then take my time coming back
<BobJonkman2> :) LoS
<azend> if it wasn't for you, it may have not been marketed at all
<BobJonkman2> Give me until July to get back into shape. The weather should be nice enough for a long evening ride until at least September
<BobJonkman2> (I'll probably get the bike out after Easter; May at the latest.)
<azend> my LCD monitor is out in the car
<azend> I was thinking of bringing it in to use as a display but decided I would look like too much of a nerd if I did
<BobJonkman2> Go ahead, look like a nerd :)
<BobJonkman2> We're all proudly nerdish!
<BobJonkman2> Here's the trip by car: http://osrm.at/6tg
<BobJonkman2> Typically, it take me about three to four times as long on a bike than the map indicates on a bike
<BobJonkman2> (average about 15km/hr)
<azend> I met
<azend> err
<azend> shame
<azend> osrm is not mobile friendly
<BobJonkman2> No, probably not. I thought you'd have the Macbook there
<azend> I do but it's also in the car :P
<BobJonkman2> I don't know how to generate a route that you can import on OsmAnd
<azend> I'm just disappointed it isn't mobile compatible by default
<BobJonkman2> I think OSRM relies a lot on Javascript.  I've never even tried it in my Firefox, which doesn't play nice with things like that
<azend> hey BobJonkman2 I have jobs for you
<azend> https://ingrammicro-openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobsearch&company_id=16284&version=1&tosearch=yes&byCat=36364
<azend> my friend is being bugged to recruit
<azend> I think you'd do well
<azend> let me know if you're interested and I'll connect you
<BobJonkman2> azend: silkroad.com ? R U srs?
<genii> Whaaa ?
<azend> BobJonkman2: lol yeah
<azend> I'm not do cruel as to run a prank like this
<azend> *so
<BobJonkman2> I did check it out. Does look legit, except for the domain name
<azend> lol yeah
<genii>  I must have come in at some point past when this started. Has azend become an international drug smuggler?
<BobJonkman2> Of course, the silk road of ill repute didn't have a regular domain name. Only accessible through .onion as I recall
<azend> they posted it on silkroad
<BobJonkman2> Not that I know anything about that ;)
<azend> BobJonkman2: ;)
<azend> ofc not
<BobJonkman2> Where's OTR on these channels when you need it...
<azend> genii: I wish
<genii> Heh
<genii> Well, they want to boot me out of the bar now. See you fine people later
<azend> breaking bad makes Gus look so bad ass
<BobJonkman2> azend: You still at the Pennywhistle?
<BobJonkman2> And did anyone else show up?
<IdleOne> genii: Here we go!
<genii> IdleOne: Just got back in from up on the roof...any score yet?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> lots of chances on both ends though
<genii> OK, cool
<genii> Gah. More ghastly Air Canada commercials
<IdleOne> Canada PP coming up
<genii> Yeah I'm tuned in finally now :)
<IdleOne> cool
 * genii sips
<genii> IdleOne: I wonder if Jonathan Quick ever has an off day
<IdleOne> Today he will
<genii> :D
<IdleOne> he could have the rest of the year. Today is ours
<genii> Today and tomorrow!
<genii> IdleOne: I've been wearing this filthy Vancouver 2010 jersey all week, my boss is starting to make faces at me when he sees it ;)
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> What kind of canadian is he?
<genii> IdleOne: One that likes football more than hocket
<genii> *hockey
<genii> He has Argos season tickets
<IdleOne> meh
<IdleOne> I guess every country has to have one of those
<genii> Yup
<genii> OK, got my lunch ordered during intermission and they'll call when it's ready! It's like 100 feet from here and they have the game on there right now too so if it's after 2nd starts hopefully I won't miss much
<genii> ( and still get fed today )
<genii> IdleOne: I'm surprised the Kessel/Reimsdyk line isn't doing better
<IdleOne> GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<genii> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
 * genii runs like hell for the coffeepot
<genii> Whew
<genii> Food, finally!
<IdleOne> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CANADA WINS!
<IdleOne> tough game
<genii> Hah, yeah but played smart, no stupid moves like blind passes, etc. Slogging!
<genii> And next: Sweden!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-22
<aruna_> azend: hey, please check your pm
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> https://scontent-b-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/s526x395/1654380_10152294967521803_742579876_n.jpg
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> funny
#ubuntu-ca 2014-02-23
<BobJonkman> Is Freenode alive again?
<BobJonkman> Netsplits galore today
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> good afternoon
<BobJonkman> Hello Azeban!
<Azeban> how are you bob
#ubuntu-ca 2017-02-20
<Seven_Six_Two> hi! Who can give me permissions to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/London
#ubuntu-ca 2017-02-21
<Seven_Six_Two> I was the one who created the page, but it has since become immutable, and is out of date.
#ubuntu-ca 2017-02-22
<Seven_Six_Two> are there people really here, or is it a chan full of znc-held connections?
<Seven_Six_Two> aisrael azend|vps bregma cyphermox Diyode-Quassel genius3000 lubotu1 meetingology MylesBraithwaite okwaho any ubuntu-ca ops here?
<okwaho> yep im here
<azend|vps> I'm here
<bregma> people are here, but they're all the quiet introverted types
<bregma> no channel ops though
<Seven_Six_Two> anyone with ubuntu wiki editing privs? I'm looking to be able to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/London
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't actually need an ircop
<cyphermox> yeah, we can edit
<Seven_Six_Two> cyphermox, can you allow me to edit?
<Seven_Six_Two> I manage lolug.ca and would like to fix the information
<Seven_Six_Two> I am liberal-animations
<cyphermox> Seven_Six_Two: no, I can't give permissions, but you may tell me what you want to change.
#ubuntu-ca 2017-02-24
<RFleming> Hellooooo Canada!
 * genii slides RFleming a large Timmies
<RFleming> genii: For you I did it...
<RFleming> I installed Neon, and used it for a month
<genii> Hah
<RFleming> I hated it
<RFleming> but I tried
<genii> Well, different desktops for different people and their workflow :) Important thing is we have a world of choice of desktops in Linux
<RFleming> But it's come a long way since the poop they released when 4 came out.
<RFleming> genii: I thought I'd give it an honest go.  I've been using XFCE for ages, and started looking for a new DE as they all evolve
<RFleming> I used MATE for a bit, but it wasn't pretty enough.
<RFleming> used Budgie for a while, but I was nit-picky about it.  It's still developing so I'll try it again in a year or so
<genii> There's a new Ubuntu flavour which a lot of people seem enthusiastic over but I have not tried, myself, Budgie
<RFleming> (it'll be interesting as they de-couple from GTK+ and GNOME and move to the QT libraries)
<genii> Hm, yes
<RFleming> It'll still be for GNOME, but not use the underpinnings
<RFleming> I'm paraphrasing, but the developer said something about spending too much time trying to convince the underpinning layers that Budgie is GNOME-Shell
<genii> Heh
<RFleming> and when the GNOME group makes changes to the APIs and such, lots of stuff breaks; so they're moving to a more 'mature' framework... but still will be all about GNOME apps and such
<RFleming> ... speaking of GNOME; it surprised me
<RFleming> I've (unbelievably) switched
<genii> I run different desktops on different machines here, they all have their merits for different things
#ubuntu-ca 2018-02-23
<genii> Has anyone ever gone to EPTECH ? Upcoming one Mar 1 in Markham, considering it. I know they also hold them in Waterloo, just wondering if it's worth it to go see
 * genii makes a note to poke Bob about it later
<genii> azend|vps: Any of the Kwartzlab crew go? I'm trying to get a feel for if me and my business partner should go float around for some lectures and talk to design house types
<azend|vps> I've never heard of it
<azend|vps> I don't know about kwartz either. I'm not particularly close with them
<genii> Ah
<genii> https://www.ept.ca/eptech/
<genii> Oh, Waterloo is new this year, apparently
#ubuntu-ca 2020-02-22
<pytoprog> hello
